

The first official SproutCore book is now available - unicoletti
http://www.packtpub.com/creating-html5-apps-with-sproutcore/book

======
unicoletti
Overview:

\- Write next-gen HTML5 apps using the SproutCore framework and tools

\- Get started right away by creating a powerful application in the very first
chapter

\- Build your understanding of SproutCore as you follow through the most
complete reference to the framework anywhere in existence

About the author:

Tyler Keating is the current head of the SproutCore project, and one of the
foremost experts on SproutCore, and on writing native caliber web applications
using HTML5 and JavaScript. Although he began his career as an Electrical
Engineer at SaskTel, a persistent desire to write software eventually led him
to new jobs of writing desktop apps, then server-side web apps, then native
mobile apps, and most recently, SproutCore, best of all the world's apps. He
currently runs his own consulting company, 7x7 Software Inc, which provides
professional software development services, as well as SproutCore training and
support. Whether speaking, or writing, Tyler strives to be a compassionate and
conscientious source, who recognizes that nothing is ever black or white, but
nevertheless tries to clear the shades of grey, and deliver something concrete
and usable to every receiver. He lives in Regina, Canada, with his wife and
three daughters.

------
dcporter
Original announcement here -
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sproutcore/BiuSXKCcB...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sproutcore/BiuSXKCcBso)

